# Einaudi



## Guest (Apr 3, 2020)

Does anybody else find this man's work absolutely frightful?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

It's easy on the ears, but I'd rather watch paint dry.


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

If I hear the name announced on radio I either hit the off button or change station; I wouldn't even consider his efforts as suitable for elevators.

I only recall hearing one other artist performing one of his "works?" and that was on harp which sounded a bit better than his rendition. Have any others been desperate enough to make recordings of his garbage?

It's so bland and repetitive yeeeuuukkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Quite unlike his cousin, Zweiaudi!!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## gregorx (Jan 25, 2020)

If the Other Side caught me, put me in a room, and piped this music in, I'd give it up in about 3 seconds.


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

New Age music has its place, and some of its creators are good musicians, but it's the utter pretentiousness of Einaudi's attempt to pass himself off as something higher - a "New Classical" artist - that makes him so insufferable.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

His music comes up quite often when I stream Apple Music’s Just Piano station. 

I would describe it as pleasant enough but has no lasting interest. Like the Fruit Stripe gum of piano music.


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

I only recall having heard one artist other than himself playing any of his music and that was on a harp. Is it because nobody else would stoop that low?


----------

